# Headunit Question



## NissanTuner (Dec 1, 2002)

I recently bought and installed 2 5.6 inch LCD screens in my headrest (did it myself and damn they look clean =)), I also have an xbox installed in the car, my question is with the headunit. I have a JVC Kameleon headunit, and the RCA jacks available are as follows: R/L Audio In, R/L Audio Out (Front), R/L Audio Out (Rear). My question is what are the R/L Audio outs used for? can I run an RCA cable from the audio outs to the LCD screens? Currently I have them all junctioned together with some radioshack plug splitting cables (one RCA make connector to 2 RCA male connectors etc), and its a huge rats nest of wires tucked in my seat. I would like to clean up the clutter a little bit if possible. The thing is I want it so that people can still use the headphone jacks on the LCS screens without my deck having to be set to the external channel. Can I use these line outs, and have the deck set to say CD, and the people watching the screens still get audio from the headphone jacks?


----------



## ccroaddog (Jun 20, 2002)

the RCA outs on your deck are for AMPS not to plug into your screens... if you trying to make it so that when your driving and you dont wanna hear the dvd or xbox through you car speakers but have the people in the back watch and hear the movie through headphones you wanna do this.... In between the xbox and the input on the deck you wanna get an amplified spliter box to go to each screen so that the you can plug in the headphone jacks. Are for a cleaner install get a wirless headset system


----------



## NissanTuner (Dec 1, 2002)

im a dumbass, i should have known this, obviously its where a 4 channel amp would plug in.


----------

